# Free Software



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

AVG anti virus version 7 is now available totally free!!!!

It is just as good as Norton and has a build in email scanner go to girsoft.com to download it.

Tom


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Actually grisoft.com









Got a couple of machines using it myself


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Caught me out, can not spell for toffee.

By the way v7 is a massive improvement on v6 and is worth upgrading to.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Which does one choose?

I clicked on a link for version 7 but it mentioned a licence key or something.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

From the Home page choose "AVG Free Edition" from the selection on the left or click HERE


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cheers Rich


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for letting us know, Tom. I had no idea there was a v7 or that virus updates for AVG6 end in a few weeks!

Si


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Tom, would this make any difference to ad-aware, spybot, and my e-mail that already as a junk filter, thanks fred,


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Most unlikely Fred, I am running Norton, Outlook, incredimail, Addaware and spybot with no problems.

Tom


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

O.K, thanks Tom.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Fred said:



> Tom, would this make any difference to ad-aware, spybot, and my e-mail that already as a junk filter, thanks fred,


What Tom said, although it will make a small difference to your email in that it appends a certification at the end of each incoming and/or outgoing message like this:



> No virus found in this incoming message.
> 
> Checked by AVG Anti-Virus.
> 
> Version: 7.0.290 / Virus Database: 265.4.8 - Release Date: 08/12/2004


You can turn this feature off if you want to or have it only certify emails containing attachments.


----------

